# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  GONG - volontiranje na izborima

## Mukica

nekad jako davno, tak davno da sam vec zaboravila kad je to bilo - prijavila sam se za volontiranje u GONG-u

i danas me zovu jel cu doc
ja reko moze, ak ce bit u mojoj mjesnoj zajednici
kaze zenska vidjecemo, ne mozemo to sad zati

bila samu guzvi i zamolila sam da me nazovu sutra, al me zanima jel netko od vas ikad volontirao na izborima i kaj sve treba raditi

----------


## sandam

bok, dugo se nismo dopisivale  :Kiss:  

jesam, ja sam volontirala 2000. ma pratis jel sve regularno, jesu li zaokruzizli na listi nekog tko nije glasao, da li su dopustili da netko glasa umjesto nekog drugog, kod prebrojavanja stima li br. listica s broem zaokruzenih biraca i tome sl. ma uputit ce te gongovci, nis se ne boj!  :Wink:

----------


## Lutonjica

joj i ja sam volontirala za gong, i radiš sve kao što kaže sandam. 
s tim da sam ja bila negdje boguizanogu, u nekom samoborskom seocetu s 15 stanovnika, pa se svi znaju i svi su si domaći te su bili prekršili hrpu pravila (ono, što će im osobna kad se znaju, pa ja bum glasal i za baku i za ženu, one nemreju doći, ja sam spekla malo kolača za komisiju i tak - mislim da me mrze u tom selu koliko sam zanovijetala   :Laughing:  )

----------


## vidra

*lutonjice*, ovaj tvoj doživljaj je za dokumentarac   :Laughing:

----------


## petarpan

kad sam ja 2000 bila predsjednica komisije naše izborne jedinice na trnju gđa iz gonga je pored gore navedenog i kontrolirala jesu li poštivani svi propisi, da nema reklamnih panoa predizbornih u krugu biračkog mjesta, da nitko u i pred biračkim mjestom ne agitira za nekoga, vodila zapisnik sa svojim primjedbama na moje odluke (poslije sam dobila i pohvalu od njih   :Saint:  )

----------


## Mukica

super cure - tenks

ja bi najradije volontirala u svom selu
al sad kak to citam i obzirom na odgovor zene iz Gonga cini mi se da to bas i ne bu moguce

----------


## haribo

kako se postaje clan GONGA?

----------


## ronin

ja sam na prošlim parlamentarnim izborima također bila u izbornoj komisiji naravno bili su Gongovci
to je bilo kod mene u Jaski

i nadgledali su sve što je spomenula petarpan,to je bilo manje-više to

s tim da se sjećam da je izbio incident oko kemijskih olovaka na stolovima gdje ljudi glasaju,jer su stranački ljudi dolazili glasati sa kemijskim olovkama s logom stranke i uredno ih tamo ostavili,da se je li,ljudima nađe  :Grin:  

a vidiš ,ta stranka je tada i pobijedila

----------


## Ines

i ja se prijavila ove godine :D 

haribo - napisi im mail i reci da bi volontirala, napisi i svoj broj telefona pa ce te nazvati

----------


## Mukica

eto - bas me nazvali iz gonga :D 
ja imam sutra edukaciju u samoboru --> traje 2 sata :shock: 

vi koje ste bile vec promatracice... kaj vam nije bilo jasno tam na licu mjesta...rekli su mi da je sutra pravo vrijeme za postavljanje pitanja, a ne znam kaj da pitam kad nisam nikad bila promatrac

----------


## haribo

MM i ja se prijavili u biracki odbor za provedbu izbora (ovdje kod nas, u dijaspori   8) )
rekli su da ce nam javiti ako nas budu trebali pa sad   :Cekam:

----------


## Ines

ja sam bila jutros na gongovom treningu :D

----------


## yaya

> ja sam bila jutros na gongovom treningu :D


Si bila u Zelenoj akciji možda?? Jutros su imali trening kod nas...

----------


## Ines

yes, u zelenoj  :Smile:

----------


## yaya

> yes, u zelenoj


Joj pa da sam znala mogla si svratiti do mene na kavu...  :Razz:  tamo radim...

----------


## Ines

uh, a da znas kolko sam sanjala kavu - nema sanse da ne bi dosla   :Grin:

----------


## yaya

Sad mi je baš žao što nisam znala...sama sam pila kavu...a to ne volim.  :Sad:

----------


## Ines

za slijedece izbore, ako ne prije  :Kiss:

----------


## Mukica

ja prosla tecaj i postala PVT promatrac :D 
i sve mi se svidja osim sto moram na birackom mjestu bit u 6,30 - al tolko me to veseli da cu dat sve od sebe

molim nekog da me kak god zna probudi u nedelju (nakon rasprodaje i rockasa koji, tam gdje idem u subotu, obicno potraje do dugo u noc)

----------


## Mukica

kaj smo se ove godine samo ines i ja odlucile upustit u ovu avanaturu?

----------


## Maja

Sretno Muki. Meni kad te čitam malo žao da se nisam prijavila, promatrala sam 2000. parlamentarne i predsjedničke, kasnije došlo dijete i Roda, ali mislim da ću sljedeće promatrat, super su mi to bila iskustva.
Doprinjet ću tak da ću te probudit, u kolko treba?

----------


## Marsupilami

Ja sam 2000. bila u izbornom povjerenstvu za Sv.Nedjelju i tokom dana smo obilazili biralista u okolnim selima.
U to vrijeme sam zivjela na Svetonedjeljskom bregu i znam kako je Gongovcima bilo tesko u takvoj sredini raditi.
Ljudi ih nutkaju jelom i picem a oni prekrizenih ruku i s kiselim smjeskom odbijaju i "kvocaju"   :Laughing:  

Stvarno im nije lako, tako da svima koji su se upustili u avanturu u nedjelju zelim puuuuno srece i celicnih zivaca   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Mukica

:shock: nisu mi nis rekli da ne smijem jest i pit kaj mi nude (bas sam se veselila kakvoj makovnjaci ili tak necem...)

rekose na tecaju samo da ne smijem razgovarat o izborima

----------


## Mukica

idem sad spavati... jedva cekam da se sutra probudim!  :D 

nadam se samo da sutra u ovo doba necu ovdje pisat neke razocarane postove

----------


## Ines

Muks - ak se probudim  :Grin:  i budem suvisla - bum te i ja zivkala ujutro

----------


## sorciere

sutra bum pukla kad vidim bakice i dedeke u svečanim oblekama...   :Laughing:  

ja odjurim onak, kad imam predah u spremanju..   :Grin:

----------


## Gost 1

kako je bilo?

----------


## andrea

bio je problem sa manjinama; konkretno u matija gubec osnovnoj školi, na knežiji, nisu dali glasat nego isključivo na listi za manjine

moj očuh je imao fajt sa njima, al nisu mu dali

poslije se tek sjetio zvati gong :/

----------


## maria71

> bio je problem sa manjinama; konkretno u matija gubec osnovnoj školi, na knežiji, nisu dali glasat nego isključivo na listi za manjine
> 
> moj očuh je imao fajt sa njima, al nisu mu dali
> 
> poslije se tek sjetio zvati gong :/


ja nisam htjela glasati na manjinskoj listi, potpisala sam se kraj imena ,uzela onu drugu i to je to....

doduše u komisiji su sjedili moji bivši učenici, tako da sam ih samo mrko   :Mad:   pogledala kad su  počeli fantazirati

----------


## tanja_b

> andrea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> bio je problem sa manjinama; konkretno u matija gubec osnovnoj školi, na knežiji, nisu dali glasat nego isključivo na listi za manjine
> 
> moj očuh je imao fajt sa njima, al nisu mu dali
> 
> poslije se tek sjetio zvati gong :/
> 
> ...


I ja isto. Ali meni nitko nije ni radio probleme, ovaj put.

----------


## maria71

ma ne dolazi u obzir da meni netko određuje na kojoj ću listi glasati...  :Evil or Very Mad:  

moj glas, moj problem

----------


## andrea

uopće nisu htjeli dat drugu listu, u stilu ili- ili

samo mi nije jasno zašto se ODMAH nije obratio gong-u, a ne tek poslije  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## sorciere

> ma ne dolazi u obzir da meni netko određuje na kojoj ću listi glasati...  
> 
> moj glas, moj problem


manjinska lista? kaj su imali listu profesora fizike?  :shock: 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

ja nisam imala nikakvih problema. osobna, listić... samo sam dala primjedbu na glasačku kutiju jer gornji dio nije bio zapečatiran   :Mad:  . bilo je taman da neko može izvući koji listić.... pa su mi dali da pogledam da je između stranica zapečatirano. 

ali bio je problem s jednom gospođom, za manjinske liste. naime, njoj je pisalo djevojačko prezime od prije 20 godina (ak se dobro sjećam kaj je rekla)... ona se bunila da joj "svaki put" to naprave - ali nije išla provjeriti svoje podatke prije izbora...  :? a nije htjela ni ići prijaviti grešku (nekud su ju uputili).

----------


## maria71

> uopće nisu htjeli dat drugu listu, u stilu ili- ili
> 
> samo mi nije jasno zašto se ODMAH nije obratio gong-u, a ne tek poslije


kakav bi im ja cirkus napravila   :Grin:

----------


## Mukica

eto mene
bilo je prilicno naporno jer sam bila tam od pol 7 ujutro do pol 9 navecer s pauzom da otpeljam Oskara doma
i moram ga uz put pohvalit jer se probudio u 6 ujutro i nadgledao izbore, bez zaljenja i kukanja i cviljenja, sve do 17:30 

bio je samo jedan pokusaj glasanja uz put, kad sam vec tu, bum i za zenu
al nije prosao
vise puta se biracki odbor morao odvajati dominantne muskarce od zena, na kojima se, na zalost   :Sad:   ocito vidjelo olaksanje sto im je bilo omoguceno i dopusteno glasat na svoju pamet i odgovornost

nije bilo nekih izrazitih nepravilnosti, ali mislim da je to bilo zato sto je glasanje bilo nadgledano od nezavisnog promatraca tj. mene - naime u ucionic pored nasegv je bilo drugo biracko mjesto na kojem nije bilo promatraca i od tamo se cula i osjetila puno lezernija atmnosfera - moj je glasacki odbor bio sav nekak napet i svako malo su me podgledavali ispod oka - moram priznati ponekad mi nije bilo bas ugodno

unatoc svemu mislim da bi se svi trebali malo vise drustevno angazirati i zaista nadgledati izbore - znam da je to, za razliku od sjedenja u birackom odboru  cisto volontiranje (bez ikakve naknade za razliku od novcane naknade koju dobivaju clanovi odbora) i ulaganje svojeg slobodnog vremena kojeg mnogi nemaju, ali to je jedini nacin da se mijenja svijest ljudi koji sjede u tim odoborima i misle da su lokalni serifi u svojim izbornim jedinicama

i na kraju - iako nisam sigurna mogu li ovdje ovo napisati - riskirat cu, skinula sam gongovu majicu i iskaznicu za svaki slucaj -  ja osobno, kao birac, zadovoljna sam rezultatima glasanja na mom glasackom mjestu
rezultat je 38,5% : 33,7% 

8)

----------


## Maja

Muki   :Love:

----------


## Gost 1

Ne mogu odolit, a da ne napišem ovo (sa zakašnjenjem doduše), jer sam čula tek jučer.

Dakle od moje frendice frend je bio u biračkom odboru (zaradio 400 kn i pri tom se dobro zabavio) u zatvoru u Šimunskoj.

Jedan od glasača mu se obratio otprilike ovako: Šta je to? Koji su pa sad ovo? Nemam pojma za koga ću glasat, nikog ne poznam, ja sam tu još od druga Tita...

----------


## Mamita

ajme   :Laughing:

----------


## lara01

Muki  :Kiss:  
Gost  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Juroslav

> nije bilo nekih izrazitih nepravilnosti, ali mislim da je to bilo zato sto je glasanje bilo nadgledano od nezavisnog promatraca tj. mene - naime u ucionic pored nasegv je bilo drugo biracko mjesto na kojem nije bilo promatraca i od tamo se cula i osjetila puno lezernija atmnosfera - moj je glasacki odbor bio sav nekak napet i svako malo su me podgledavali ispod oka - moram priznati ponekad mi nije bilo bas ugodno


znaš kaj, muki: drugi put se bumo dogovorili da ti promatraš izbore tam gde bum ja predsjednik odbora, pa buš vidla da se može biti opušteno i s promatračima.
ja nisam imal ni jednoga, i baš mi je žal zbog toga (na predsjedničkima je GONG-ov promatrač bil najbolji dio cijele priče, pogotovo kaj mu žena peče fiiiiine štrukle   :Grin:  )

----------


## pinkyca

bokić ljudi.. ovo volotiranje na izborima  mi se čini zabavno.. al čisto da me informirate malo.. kaj uopće treba,kaj se tam radi, koliko dugo traje to volotiranje.. za to niste plaćeni ništa (ak se ne varam)???

----------

